# Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 6, 2010)

Freaking Hell.......how did someone come up with this!

I think that fans of Trash horror genre will love this..
I swear if they ever make a 9 hour movie like this, I'd watch it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Genius..


----------



## Raika (Mar 6, 2010)

And again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again...

It's creepy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 6, 2010)

It really is......they made the ...:"spoon guy" totally creepy.....and I love the way he hits the other guy....

Really creepy and funny!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

This is so hilarious lol I wasn't gonna sit through the ten minutes, but it was worth it XD

I could eat a bowl of cereal and watch it again, and again, and again, and again, haha


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> This is so hilarious lol I wasn't gonna sit through the ten minutes, but it was worth it XD
> 
> I could eat a bowl of cereal and watch it again, and again, and again, and again, haha


Yeah, after my cousin showed me that video I thought ugh 10 minutes....damn don't want to bother as videos are rarely so funny if they are so long, but damn I loved it, I've seen it couple of times already..

They did such an awesome job filming it..And spoon guy is totally creepy!


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 7, 2010)

A friend of mine showed me that a couple of weeks ago. Really funny vid but damn it's long.


----------



## jerbz (Mar 8, 2010)

i loved every minute of this.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 8, 2010)

I think that people are put off by the length of it, and simply don't want to bother watch it, but honestly, it's worth watching..

Worth every second!


----------



## Splych (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL. i saw the time, 10 minutes. i was thinking to myself, this is gonna be a waste...

i enojoyed every second of that video... it was funny. when he broke the spoon, i was like, yeah, he's done or he'll break into a complete emotional break done. but then, he reveals his weaponry...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 8, 2010)

haha, i saw that a few months back, but being a scary cat of horror films, i doubt i will have the guts to watch it no matter how awesome it is


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Mar 8, 2010)

hahahahaha funniest thing i've seen in a while it made me laugh till i cried


----------



## WildWon (Mar 8, 2010)

OH shit. I only watched about am minute of it, but i'll have to wait for another day to watch this whole thing. Gotta keep this one in my head. Looks great


----------



## redact (Mar 8, 2010)

sllide linked me this in irc the other day, utter brilliance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love when he snaps and opens his jackets to reveal a whole crapload of them


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad that some of you "forced" yourselves to watch it.....I doubt there are many who won't like it.

Idea is great, but even more, they did great thing realizing it!

I had to watch it again...


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 8, 2010)

Crazy good!  I swear, I hate horror films, but this is a good idea.






I'd probably commit suicide if the thing was after me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 8, 2010)

astrangeone said:
			
		

> Crazy good!  I swear, I hate horror films, but this is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to notice everything on first watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take a closer look, later in the video, he tries to commit suicide, he tries to shot himself in the head, but spoon guy kicks his hand with the gun, so he can't actually kill himself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Go to 5:34, there you'll see him with the gun pointed at his head.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 8, 2010)

Best movie ever. Why didn't the guy just call it the spoon murderer instead of that long pile of dong.


----------



## redact (Mar 8, 2010)

i like me a bit of slapstick so i quite enjoyed the bit with the circular saw and some genitals
was classic :')


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm so glad that some of you "forced" yourselves to watch it.....I doubt there are many who won't like it.
> 
> Idea is great, but even more, they did great thing realizing it!
> 
> I had to watch it again...




Haha, yeah, I sent the link to all the people I thought would love it. One found it annoying, the others thought it was hilarious.

I was thinking if it were me, "Why not take the spoon and beat him back with it?" But then I realized, I would laugh at myself for beating someone with a spoon XD
My best friend didn't mind the length, she loves vids like that.
I assume since it has over 3 million views, many sat through the ten minutes. Let me know if you find another video like that, it was worth it.


----------



## Sefi (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh this is definately my Halloween costume this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> astrangeone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could have jumped from a cliff or swam across the ocean until he got tired or got eaten XD


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 8, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Toni Plutonij - Yeah, I did notice that, but I was thinking, maybe poison or something "slower" or "faster".

@Phoenix - Probably.  Maybe a hara-kiri with a knife or something.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it's meant to be funny.....they simply pointed out that even when he tried suicide, he couldn't do it..

It's a trash movie parody..It doesn't have to make sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, calling in spoon killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or fighting back with the spoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could be great idea to try out if any of us happen to get in the same situation!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Rogue Trader (Mar 8, 2010)

That was truely epic, definately one i'm gonna recommend...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

Best mini film I've ever seen, so creepy yet extremely funny at the same time


----------



## DCG (Mar 20, 2010)

is there a youtube link or something. I cant the first version....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> is there a youtube link or something. I cant the first version....


Huh, you mean direct link to youtube video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y


----------



## Mousaklas (Mar 20, 2010)

hahaha epic!!! again and again and again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2010)

I've watched it again! Kinda silly, but no other video entertained me so much ass this one.

I think I really like the idea of this movie actually happening one day


----------



## Mousaklas (Mar 20, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I've watched it again! Kinda silly, but no other video entertained me so much ass this one.
> 
> I think I really like the idea of this movie actually happening one day



imagine! the longest movie on the earth!10hours+ extra


----------



## DCG (Mar 20, 2010)

hmmp.  seems my dad's laptop doesn't have the newest flash player so i cant even see the vid on youtube ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . will watch it when I am at home.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Mousaklas said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an Italian film (I think it's called La Meglio Giuventu) that's over 9 hours.

But this video is fake, as you might've already guessed. It's just to make it even funnier


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 20, 2010)

just just terrible. :/


----------



## Satangel (Mar 20, 2010)

You're screwed if this would be possible, it's terrifying.
What I would have done was buy a gigantic magnet and that would keep the murderer there .


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You're screwed if this would be possible, it's terrifying.
> What I would have done was buy a gigantic magnet and that would keep the murderer there .


But then you would be in fear, because one day, the murderer might become so strong, he breaks the magnet D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You're screwed if this would be possible, it's terrifying.
> What I would have done was buy a gigantic magnet and that would keep the murderer there .


Yeah, quite a good idea, but i think that he'd find a way to mess your plan....he spooned every plan that guy had, cameras, guns, suicide, desert...EVERYTHING!


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2010)

It's wonderfull XD love it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they did a realy good job with filming it. mostly these kind of video's are CRAP quality bit this one is great.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> It's wonderfull XD love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you liked it, I see you went trough quite an effort to watch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen fw other viedeos similar to this one, but as you said they are mostly crap quality, or not funny.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

This was hilarious. A good idea that was very well produced!

I would watch this if it was a 9+ hour movie. And again and again and again and again and again and again and again.


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder how long it took him/them to make it.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 21, 2010)

what a painful dead, to e hit by a spoon, again and again and again and again and again and again..
trashy and funny clip:.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 30, 2010)

Actually theres a movie out there for real!

Its a slowkilling horror movie.

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford

Dont remember wich festival it was but in either Italy or France they had an 8 hour version of the movie T_T


----------

